# Cobra Firearms???????



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Anyone seen any of these? They seem to be a lot like Kel-Tec. The 
*patriot 45 seems like it could be a good back up because it's a forty five.

http://www.cobrapistols.com/new/index.html
*


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The consensus seems to be they have bad triggers and only feed hardball. If you can live with that, have at it. :mrgreen:


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

This pistol has been around for a while. It was marketed as the Republic Patriot for a few years. It was designed by an Isreali guy named Sirkis. He had a similarly designed gun out several years ago. I believe he was also invoved with the Grendel P-12 (12 shot .380) ,and P-30 (30 shot .22 WMR).
There is a review of the Cobra as the Republic Patriot at Handgun Review.
http://www.handgunreview.com/make.asp?make=Republic Arms
Cobra has a web site, too. http://www.cobrapistols.com/new/products.html


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I think I bought a Grendel back in the late 80's. I did not have it for long, traded it right away. My dealer was pushing them big time. What I can remember is the magazine was built in and held 8 380's. That was a long time ago. It was a piece of junk.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

the cobra 45 was recently the subject of a magazine article this year
it was either in FM Handguns or G&A handguns or G&A
I was considering it for my collection but then I learned of the Kahr PM45!!


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


>


Random...Is that the GI Joe/Cobra symbol?


----------

